# Kitchen scale, do you get strange looks?



## pigskins (Jan 10, 2011)

Last week Aldi was selling digital kitchen scales for $9.99.  A few days before the sale went live I saw on a deals site that this would be the case.  The sale started on a Wednesday, store opened at 9.  I went in around 11 and all scales were gone.  Someone I know works there, they called other stores in the area, all sold out.  Wow, I thought!

Couple days later I saw my friend and she said turns out kitchen scales are very popular items when one runs a meth lab!!  She commented that workers were saying that people were buying them up like crazy and most of those people looked, shall we say, um, seedy?

So the next time you buy a kitchen scale, now you know what the cashier is thinking!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2011)

...as long as they don't call the cops.


----------



## luvs (Jan 10, 2011)

i'm shutting my blinds, & peeking through them often. i'm dredging & eluding~ lol, my Mom, they made her sign 4 sudafed!~
she was so insulted. my dear Mom , aw~


----------



## Katie H (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not naive by any stretch of the imagination, but that use never occurred to me.  Makes sense, though.

I've been using an electronic scale for too many years to count and would be lost without it.  Sure makes it easier to prepare anything and keeps the clean-up to a minimum.  That last part is a real "yeah!"

Oh, and I ordered my scale by catalogue so I didn't see any untoward looks.


----------



## pigskins (Jan 10, 2011)

Katie H said:


> I'm not naive by any stretch of the imagination, but that use never occurred to me.  Makes sense, though.
> 
> I've been using an electronic scale for too many years to count and would be lost without it.  Sure makes it easier to prepare anything and keeps the clean-up to a minimum.  That last part is a real "yeah!"
> 
> Oh, and I ordered my scale by catalogue so I didn't see any untoward looks.



Same here, made sense once she told me.  I could use a nice kitchen scale and it looked decent even for $10.  I can continue to use my postage scale for now!


----------



## roadfix (Jan 10, 2011)

In recent years my digital scale purchases were for use in the kitchen or to weigh bicycle components.  
But back in the 70's I had a simple, cheap balance beam to weigh pot.  Back in those days I would assume most store clerks knew what they were used for if you walked in the store as a young lad with long hair looking for a scale.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2011)

roadfix said:


> ...But back in the 70's I had a simple, cheap balance beam to weigh pot...




Why would you have to weigh cookware?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

Never occured to me, I have two nice digital scales...and I buy Sudafed...


----------



## roadfix (Jan 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Why would you have to weigh cookware?


I needed to carry the lightest pot for backpacking....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I needed to carry the lightest pot for backpacking....


 
A nice titanium set is all you need...no need to weigh it...


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 10, 2011)

I use a digital kitchen scale often. Not for what you think.

Craft purposes mostly that need that an accurate weight. I must be naive. Using a scale for the druggies never occurred to me. No wonder I have to sign for for Actifed. 

I'd be insulted if someone gave me that look. Probably say something like get your head out of the gutter. 

Munky.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2011)

If you want to erase all doubt about your intentions when buying a scale, just ask the check-out clerk if he knows where you can get Sudafed in large quantities.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A nice titanium set is all you need...no need to weigh it...


Back in those days anything made out of titanium were very pricey.  My very first piece of titanium was a bike frame I purchased in 1990.  Today they're almost as cheap as good steel.
I have a titanium campset but I also like my non-stick aluminum set which is just as light, or even lighter than Ti.  
Dang, now you got me into camping mode....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Back in those days anything made out of titanium were very pricey. My very first piece of titanium was a bike frame I purchased in 1990. Today they're almost as cheap as good steel.
> I have a titanium campset but I also like my non-stick aluminum set which is just as light, or even lighter than Ti.
> Dang, now you got me into camping mode....


 
Too cold outside!  I'm looking at a pair of titanium knees in the near future.

As for Sudafed...I had my doctor write me a perscription...no more funny looks.  They have to sell me enough to get through a month and it's always ready for me.  It's the only thing that will decongest my ears so I don't get ear infections.

My newest scale has programming for 1900 foods, giving you the nutrition content, sodium, fiber, fat, etc. for the amount of food you put on it.  It's really cool...I've been having fun with it.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 10, 2011)

Now, if you're inquiring about a scale that can read down to a tenth of a gram then you might be into something......lol...


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 10, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Now, if you're inquiring about a scale that can read down to a tenth of a gram then you might be into something......lol...



Plus put your hair under your hat and give the clerk a dirty look.

Thanks for the belly laughs.  You too Andy.  Good combacks.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 10, 2011)

luvs said:


> i'm shutting my blinds, & peeking through them often. i'm dredging & eluding~ lol, my Mom, they made her sign 4 sudafed!~
> she was so insulted. my dear Mom , aw~


 
my granddaughter went to pick up sudafed, per my dr. they had to see her i.d. and sign for it. i was floored. if it is supposedly that dangerous maybe it should be by presp. only. it did work well though. lol


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2011)

babetoo said:


> my granddaughter went to pick up sudafed, per my dr. they had to see her i.d. and sign for it. i was floored. if it is supposedly that dangerous maybe it should be by presp. only. it did work well though. lol



But it's safe to use it for its intended purpose. It's just that it is an ingredient in home made meth.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought about that use either, although it does make sense.  I use my digital scale both for food and to weigh things like the grit for my rock tumbler.

Years ago my mom and I saw a little hand-held postage scale at my college's bookstore.  My mom bought it, and we used it to figure out postage. It wasn't until just a couple years ago that I found out what a lot of other college students were using it for!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

taxlady said:


> But it's safe to use it for its intended purpose. It's just that it is an ingredient in home made meth.


 
I just want to know If I look like a meth-head...


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just want to know If I look like a meth-head...


Ever watch Breaking Bad?


----------



## n2cookin (Jan 10, 2011)

In our state they want to make it so that it is required to have a prescription to buy any sudafed.  Talk about making the price of an over the counter decongestant sky rocket.   I only considered my kitchen scale for measuring recipe ingredients.  Great for bread making and having a consistant amount of flour, no worry about packed flour or to sifted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

GB said:


> Ever watch Breaking Bad?


 
Nope, never seen it.  But, I have seen Meth addicts...I guess the people who make meth would have to look straight.


----------



## GB (Jan 10, 2011)

Breaking Bad is about a High School science teacher (Bryan Cranston) who is diagnosed with cancer. He wants to leave his family some money when he is gone so he starts making and selling meth. He does not use it. To look at him you would think he is like anyone else you know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 10, 2011)

GB said:


> Breaking Bad is about a High School science teacher (Bryan Cranston) who is diagnosed with cancer. He wants to leave his family some money when he is gone so he starts making and selling meth. He does not use it. To look at him you would think he is like anyone else you know.


 
I just find it ironic that I am carded for a decongestant, that I need to make my life livable, but have never been carded for alcohol...


----------



## roadfix (Jan 10, 2011)

I was carded for a bottle of wine the other day.  I knew she was playing with me, but I went along.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2011)

Everyone one gets carded for wine at the automated check out at the grocery store. I look over at the person who is assigned to help, "You don't really want to see my ID do you?" They don't ask to see my ID when I ask for the senior's discount


----------



## roadfix (Jan 10, 2011)

Oops.....I didn't realize she was a machine......lol...


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't most kitchen scales go up to at least a pound?? That would be a lot of drugs! The digital scales I always saw people using for shady purposes were the kind that go down to a tenth of a gram and only go up to about an once or so (not that I hang around people like that anymore  )


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was carded once...only once...I was 36 at the time. I was sooooo pleased.  Dang, if I look that young, growing old ain't so bad!  Well, that delusion didn't last long...oh well.

Bed Bath and Beyond and Williams-Sonoma seem to be able to keep the digital scales on their shelves ok; but then again they don't charge $9.99 for them either.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Too cold outside! I'm looking at a pair of titanium knees in the near future.
> 
> As for Sudafed...I had my doctor write me a perscription...no more funny looks. They have to sell me enough to get through a month and it's always ready for me. It's the only thing that will decongest my ears so I don't get ear infections.
> 
> My newest scale has programming for 1900 foods, giving you the nutrition content, sodium, fiber, fat, etc. for the amount of food you put on it. It's really cool...I've been having fun with it.


 You need to sign for Zyrtec also. 

Do you have a link to that scale? I have heard of them and thought it would be good to know the carbs and such.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2011)

msmofet said:


> You need to sign for Zyrtec also.
> 
> Do you have a link to that scale? I have heard of them and thought it would be good to know the carbs and such.


 

Here's the link for the scale...looks like it will come in handy for me...not just a toy.

ThinkGeek :: Perfect Portions Nutrition Scale


----------



## msmofet (Jan 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here's the link for the scale...looks like it will come in handy for me...not just a toy.
> 
> ThinkGeek :: Perfect Portions Nutrition Scale


 Thank you!


----------



## Lorrae (Jan 29, 2011)

I use a scale for measuring fruits and sugar when making jellies... but I definitely did get some strange looks buying it, perhaps because I'm so young lol!  Who knows what they thought I'd be doing with that scale... but I guess now I know lol! :]


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here's the link for the scale...looks like it will come in handy for me...not just a toy.
> 
> ThinkGeek :: Perfect Portions Nutrition Scale



This is very helpful! Thanks for the link, I want to buy a new one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here's the link for the scale...looks like it will come in handy for me...not just a toy.
> 
> ThinkGeek :: Perfect Portions Nutrition Scale


 

I saw the same scale at Bed, Bath and Beyond today, same price as on the website. Save you some shipping.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 1, 2011)

pigskins said:


> Same here, made sense once she told me.  I could use a nice kitchen scale and it looked decent even for $10.  I can continue to use my postage scale for now!



You would be the only person in the US to ever use a postage scale to weight a letter!


----------



## Skittle68 (Feb 1, 2011)

Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> You would be the only person in the US to ever use a postage scale to weight a letter!



Nope, my sister has so that she could send me to the post office with the correct amount of postage!


----------



## potsnpanties (Feb 12, 2011)

*raises hand* Has a special separate set of kitchen scales for postage reasons  They're useful, okay! And cheaper than buying a proper postage scales set.

I guess when it comes to kitchen scales, some people will now see it as having your cooks, and then your _'cooks'_...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2011)

This reminds me to take my new scale with me to my nutrition class.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This reminds me to take my new scale with me to my nutrition class.


 My insurance won't cover any classes and I can't do $300.00+ on my own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My insurance won't cover any classes and I can't do $300.00+ on my own.


 
Wow!  That's a lot.  My class is $50 and if I finish the entire class I get my money back.

I guess I could present my class here in a thread and that way we could all benefit, it's once a week on Mondays x 16 weeks.  I'm not sure what if any books we will be using.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wow! That's a lot. My class is $50 and if I finish the entire class I get my money back.
> 
> I guess I could present my class here in a thread and that way we could all benefit, it's once a week on Mondays x 16 weeks. I'm not sure what if any books we will be using.


 My issurance sux!! It DOES insure THEY DON'T have to spend any of THEIR money!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My issurance sux!! It DOES insure THEY DON'T have to spend any of THEIR money!!


 

I didn't even check to see if my insurance would cover the class.  At least they covered the heart attack!  I'll be out of pocket about $800 over that!


----------

